# Maxine (the old lady) joke



## dmmj (Sep 25, 2010)

I found this and I laughed I hope you enjoy it.
Maxine "Do you Know what the email said?"

One day God was looking down at earth and saw all of the rascally behavior that was going on. So He called one of His angels and sent the angel to earth for a time.

When he returned, he told God, 'Yes, it is bad on earth; 95% are misbehaving and only 5% are not.

God thought for a moment and said, 'Maybe I had better send down a second angel to get another opinion.' So God called another angel and sent him to earth for a time.

When the angel returned he went to God and said, 'Yes, it's true. The earth is in decline; 95% are misbehaving, but 5% are being good.'

God was not pleased. So He decided to e-mail the 5% who were good, because He wanted to encourage them, and give them a little something to help them keep going.

Do you know what the eMail said?


Okay, I was just wondering, because I didn't get one either.


----------



## -JM (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL! Thanks for sharing I needed a smile!


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 25, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## terryo (Sep 25, 2010)

..Very funny, and nope, I didn't get one either.


----------



## Becki (Sep 26, 2010)

Funny! I'm still waiting for mine. ;D


----------



## Isa (Sep 26, 2010)

LOLLL haha  Very funny! Too bad I did not get the Email


----------

